# Who's going to the VAHS Monster Auction on Nov 16th?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Djamm and I will be there...we'll be bringing a bunch of miscellaneous equipment to sell. I'm also considering doing a delivery service with my truck....so if you buy something too big to fit in your vehicle, come talk to me about getting it home!

Who else is going and what are you bringing? Buying or selling? Auction details are here: November, Annual Monster Aquatic Auction | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

We will definitely be there..., see u guys


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

The two halves of DBam should be there.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will b there too


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I'll be there with plants and maybe some tank set ups, I'm looking to buy more plants and some nice fish for my 65 gal.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the day and some good deals as well.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If anyone is bringing chili rasboras or clown loaches, let me know so I can look out for them!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm there for sure. Just picked up a 135 gallon and looking for equipment and make some contacts to stock it at a later date.

I assume this is open to everyone to attend?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

So is this going to be set up like a real live auction where items are going to be presented one by one, or is it set like like a swap meet?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Auction-style. One item at a time, rapid fire. They go through hundreds in the morning. Break for lunch. And then hundreds of items more in the afternoon. Usually end 3-4pm. 

I will be trying to go, but will depend on my work schedule. If I go, I will probably bring some small tanks, coral frags, and spare equipment.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm definitely planning to go. I'm hoping to buy some nice plants for my tank and maybe a betta or two, if there are any


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you need to be a member to selll im asuming /???


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Is anyone bringing any 4 feet light fixtures?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you don't need to be a member to sell.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

A list of items should be posted so we know what to expect.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

what are the odds or scoring a fx5 at this auction.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I saw many filters for sale last time I was there, and the prices were pretty crazy...as in crazily cheap.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

count on 500 to 600 items to go at the auction so almost sure to find what you are looking for.
Generally a little bit of everything and lots of some things


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

will there be lots of live stock as well? will there be any list available prior to the auction?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> will there be lots of live stock as well? will there be any list available prior to the auction?


The only way you will know whats going to be there is to go early and have a look at the tables.
Other than that if people post on here what there planning on bringing.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to make sure people know...


If you want to Buy or Sell you MUST register.

For the buyers, you need to register so that you get a bidding card/card number. Once you have a card you use it to bid. When you bid, raise your card up high in the air and keep it up in the air so that the auctioneers can see who are left bidding. Once the bid is too high for your liking, then drop your card down. PLEASE DO NOT raise the card up, then drop it assuming that you're still bidding. Many people have done this in the past and as soon as your card drops, this means that you're out of the bid.

For the sellers, you need to register so that we know who the money goes to when it's cash out time and it's also the same number that you will use when bidding.

We need buyer and seller numbers so that we can keep track of who owes what and who collects what. If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact me. Thanks


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Where do we go to register as a buyer?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

So do I just fill out the buyer registration form and bring it with me day of auction? Is that how you register as a buyer?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mikeross said:


> Where do we go to register as a buyer?


You register there or download buyer - seller forms from this site: Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby and click on "events and auction" for available forms
Hope this helps.


----------

